# British Shorthair or Maine Coon



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi

I am hoping to rehome a british shorthair or maine coon if i can find one that is in need of a loving home.

Any colour or age, it doesnt matter. I already have 2 british shorthairs, both male, aged 2 and 8 and would love them to have another friend!

It will be an indoor cat with access to the garden along with my other two. 

So if anybody knows of any please could you let me know. 

Many thanks xx


----------



## Lucia1 (Jul 24, 2011)

We have a British Blue, beautiful grey neutered boy who is one years old. He is adorable and my husband has taught him to fetch his toys and bring them back. We have not had him long, but we both are wheezing and I am now on an inhaler and we think it is his fine fur. We would prefer someone to have him who has had a British Shorthair before because that means his fur doesn't affect them. He is well groomed and an adorable cat and it saddens me to look for a new home for him. We live in South Leicestershire (post code LE16). Please let me know if you are still looking. thanks Lucia 0777 5770789


----------

